# My BSHs, BLHs & a Foldie



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Time for pic spam and kitty introductions.

This is Utu (means Mist/Haze in English), British Longhair neuter, my oldest cat and my soulmate (but don't tell the others). I got him when BLH was not yet a recognized breed, his parents are BSHs.

















Kuura (Frost in English) is my BSH stud. He's almost 6 but still intact as he's so mellow and friendly. He loves everyone, mostly food though..

















Luna is my German import British Longhair. She's my foundation queen. Often trying to steal the throne from Utu, who's the alpha cat in my house.

















Mina is a British Shorthair. She's my youngest cat. Very stubborn, cute and exceptionally wild and active for a Brit, and has surprisingly strong prey drive (is that correct translation? Sorry, my English sucks).

















And Tomu (Dust in English), my pet quality neuter Foldie. He's not very smart, to put it nicely.. But very entertaining. He has two personalities, one who wants to be cuddled all the time, and other who hates everyting. He would probably get along well with the grumpy meme cat Tard, or maybe Gollum. I often wonder what animal he really is, as he most often doesn't resemble a cat.

















Still adding my belated Casper. British Shorthair stud who I lost to cancer. Well, he was supposed to be a stud, but didn't get the chance..

















I think that's all. For now..


----------

